# Hello from Germany



## Flinse (May 4, 2008)

Hi,
I am Bianca, 20 years old and come from Germany - Cuxhaven. This lies by the North Sea. I have a horse. His name is Spirit, he is 4 and is a German riding pony. Still ask? Here with it!
(Sorry for my bad english)


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Bianca


----------



## Fine (May 2, 2008)

Hi Flinse.  

(We know each other, don't we?! :lol: )


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum, Bianca!  Have fun posting.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum


----------



## Flinse (May 4, 2008)

@ fine a little bit 

@all thanks


----------



## jencowgirl (May 14, 2008)

Hi Flinse, i am also from Germany but now i live in Canada.


----------

